
Vote for your favorite math video created by middle school students - jamessun
http://videochallenge.mathcounts.org/
======
jamessun
I attended one of the regional competitions held in Northern Virginia over the
weekend and it was great to see so many 6th, 7th, and 8th grade students
participate in MathCounts.

